# شرح برنامج land desk top



## البطحاني 2006 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الحمد لله حصلت على (مرجع باللغة العربية يشرح برنامج land disk top)
الرابط الذى به المرجع هو http://www.4shared.com/file/68320855/5b20b529/LDT.html


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (25 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك علي المجهود الطييب
تحياتي


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا لك علي المجهود الطييب
تحياتي*​


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (25 أكتوبر 2008)

عراقي انا وطني نجمة وشعبي اكرم الكرماء


----------



## عطور ليبيا (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله اخي الكريم خير الجزاء


----------



## بروفيشينال مهندس (27 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## د. أياد محمد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

حياك الله وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## 7z1sj (10 أغسطس 2009)

The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## abd_deirani (11 أغسطس 2009)

حياك الله وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (13 أغسطس 2009)

البطحاني 2006 قال:


> الحمد لله حصلت على (مرجع باللغة العربية يشرح برنامج land disk top)
> الرابط الذى به المرجع هو http://www.4shared.com/file/68320855/5b20b529/ldt.html


 
اخي الفاضل ارجو التاكد من الرابط


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح. الرجاء اعادة رفع الملف من جديد


----------



## m_fathi (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط غير صالح و شكرا


----------



## غزوان8 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

اخواني رجاء عندي سؤال في التوتال نوع لايكا 407 وهو عند قيامي باعمال survyingاي الرفع المساحي واجهت مشكلة وجود بناية تمنع عني رؤية بقية النقاط مما اضطرني الى نقل الجهاز الى مكان اخر فتغيرت عني النقاط . كيف اقوم بنقل الجهاز الى نقطة اخرى واستمر في القراءت وكاني في الستيشن الاول وبنفس المشروع افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ahmed ghareeb (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الله ينور على الموضوع الجميل ده ويارب تقدر تفيدنا اكتر


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## aree_79 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

:75: شكرا يا وردة :75:​


----------



## محمود عبده المصري (29 ديسمبر 2009)

يااخى اللينك ده مش شغال


----------



## محمود عبده المصري (29 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحتوا يااخوان عايز شرح لاند ديسكتوب 2009


----------



## eng_moga1805651 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*The file link that you requested is not valid*​

هل يمكن ارساله لنا علي الايميل الخاص بي وشكرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## osamamr (17 أبريل 2010)

الرابط لايعمل
من فضلك اعادة تشغيل الرابط بسرعة او ارسله على الايميل


----------



## عمرو جمال حسين (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك ويجعلك سندا لاخوانك وتذكر دائما ذكر الله


----------



## عمرو جمال حسين (19 أكتوبر 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم


----------



## عمرو جمال حسين (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت فى شرح للسيرفر ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed arfa (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## omarabonoor (18 ديسمبر 2010)

اف شكر


----------



## بسام اليمني (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بسام اليمني (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## himaelnady (2 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## abd elgwad (2 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abd elgwad (2 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااا للملتقى على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المفتاق (24 يوليو 2011)

The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (25 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## tetoarmin (26 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## tuzlu89 (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ابوبسملة (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوبسملة (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراً اخي وجزاك الله خير ​


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (18 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## gyver2005 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

سوباس شكرا


----------



## salim mito (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا ليك ياراقي


----------



## عبداللطيف ابراهيم (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود اخى الكريم


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي واخواتي الاعزاء\عني سؤال ارجو الاجابه عليه مع تحياتي \\\ كيفيه حساب حجمcut/fill لشارع معين 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------

